# U13 Poly-Urethane Bushing ?



## U13 (Aug 6, 2005)

Are there any Poly-Urethane Bushing available for '93 U13 ?
something like Energy Suspension or Prothane ...
If there aren't any, can i use some of the sentra (B13) bushing and what are the common parts? plz advize..
Thx


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

I answered your other thread. Check it out.


----------

